# Ratzinger to Resign as head of Roman Church



## Zach (Feb 11, 2013)

Saw this today at CNN.



> The spiritual leader of 1.2 billion Catholics, Pope Benedict XVI, surprised the world Monday by saying will resign at the end of the month "because of advanced age." It's the first time a pope has resigned in nearly 600 years.
> The last pope to resign was Gregory XII in 1415. He did so to end a civil war within the church in which more than one man claimed to be pope.



His letter of resignation: 



> Dear Brothers,
> 
> I have convoked you to this Consistory, not only for the three canonizations, but also to communicate to you a decision of great importance for the life of the Church. After having repeatedly examined my conscience before God, I have come to the certainty that my strengths, due to an advanced age, are no longer suited to an adequate exercise of the Petrine ministry. I am well aware that this ministry, due to its essential spiritual nature, must be carried out not only with words and deeds, but no less with prayer and suffering. However, in today's world, subject to so many rapid changes and shaken by questions of deep relevance for the life of faith, in order to govern the bark of Saint Peter and proclaim the Gospel, both strength of mind and body are necessary, strength which in the last few months, has deteriorated in me to the extent that I have had to recognize my incapacity to adequately fulfill the ministry entrusted to me. For this reason, and well aware of the seriousness of this act, with full freedom I declare that I renounce the ministry of Bishop of Rome, Successor of Saint Peter, entrusted to me by the Cardinals on 19 April 2005, in such a way, that as from 28 February 2013, at 20:00 hours, the See of Rome, the See of Saint Peter, will be vacant and a Conclave to elect the new Supreme Pontiff will have to be convoked by those whose competence it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 11, 2013)

Petrus Romanus is upon us!


----------



## KSon (Feb 11, 2013)

May God grant him the repentance that leads to life.


----------



## Zach (Feb 11, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Petrus Romanus is upon us!



Imagine what would have ensued had this happened before the whole Mayan Calendar thing blew over...  



KSon said:


> May God grant him the repentance that leads to life.



Amen.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2013)

Two names to watch

1) Cardinal Donald Wuerl of Washington, D.C.

2) Cardinal Peter Kodwo Appiah of Ghana


----------



## Zach (Feb 11, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Two names to watch
> 
> 1) Cardinal Donald Wuerl of Washington, D.C.
> 
> 2) Cardinal Peter Kodwo Appiah of Ghana



It would be interesting to see an American or African elected Pope. What do you think the chances are, Pastor Glaser?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2013)

No clue. 

Here is a good intro to some of the candidates.

Who Will Replace Pope Benedict? - Business Insider


----------



## Zach (Feb 11, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> No clue.
> 
> Here is a good intro to some of the candidates.
> 
> Who Will Replace Pope Benedict? - Business Insider



Thanks!


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 11, 2013)

Let the pomp and circumstance begin to find another infallible orator from St. Pedro's booster seat.........


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 11, 2013)

I trust that we all pray regularly for all that name the name of Christ, that they would depart from iniquity (being assured that the foundation of the Lord is sure, having this seal: the Lord knows those that are His). Even as I pray for the liberal Protestant churches to repudiate their apostasy and return to Christ, I pray that Rome would repent, reject her idolatry, and embrace the pure gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ.

The occasion of the election of a new pope should be an encouragement for us to renew our prayers that the Lord would show mercy unto many in that communion and bring many out of her and/or cause her hierarchs to repent of their usurpations, to humble themselves, to reject all their idolatry and to begin to preach the gospel. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Much agreed, Pastor.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 11, 2013)

Now it becomes clear why he chose the name Benedict - he had this move in mind from the start.
CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Pope Benedict IX


----------



## Somerset (Feb 11, 2013)

Prof Alan - thanks for your post. I was going to post a very sectarian comment but you made me think better of it.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 11, 2013)

Now we'll see if there's any substance in the "Prophecy of the Popes"; possibly not.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 11, 2013)

So begins the season of militant Roman Catholics.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 11, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I trust that we all pray regularly for all that name the name of Christ, that they would depart from iniquity (being assured that the foundation of the Lord is sure, having this seal: the Lord knows those that are His). Even as I pray for the liberal Protestant churches to repudiate their apostasy and return to Christ, I pray that Rome would repent, reject her idolatry, and embrace the pure gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> The occasion of the election of a new pope should be an encouragement for us to renew our prayers that the Lord would show mercy unto many in that communion and bring many out of her and/or cause her hierarchs to repent of their usurpations, to humble themselves, to reject all their idolatry and to begin to preach the gospel.
> 
> ...



Amen!!! Well said! (Wish there were more posts like this in my Facebook news feed!)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, as the (above) bio of the previous _Benedict IX_ clearly demonstrates, the latest pope has resigned... in order to get married.

A little known factoid of the Roman hierarchy is that everyone is in a race for the top spot; because only by finishing "the final level" of this massive video-game-like maze, does one get the girl.

Of course, the down-side to this Herculean effort is that (as 85yr. old Ratzinger demonstrates) by the time one typically gets to that final level, he's getting a little slow. And as any "gamer" will tell you, there's a good reason why the reigning champions are mostly teenagers. Big thumbs don't move so fast anymore.

Ratzinger's ability to knock off KONG at the end of his "Super-Mario" game owes everything to his former job as head of the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith (formerly the Inquisition). While there, he mastered all the secret codes for defeating/end-running the various pitfalls of that final level. Even so, it took him eight years to complete it, and beginning as he did at age 78, his chances of finishing were already not looking so hot. Most men these days don't get out of there alive. The latest pope is the first in 600 years to resign, a champion.

To put this in perspective, Ratzinger is only one year older than the Patriarch... no, I mean _the patriarch_ Jacob, also known as Israel, who married at 84. Now Jake managed 13 kids in the next 23 years or so, but he had two wives and two concubines. Current church-dogma now states that the bishop must be "the husband of one wife." So it is doubtful that the post-pontiff will be able to demonstrate that level of fecundity.

Actually, at press-time, it was impossible to determine whence the prospective bride may be taken. Current scandals in the church seem to rule out child-brides. But a leading candidate is rumored to be one "Abishag, the Shunammite."


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 12, 2013)

As Jimmy Fallon said, at least he gave the standard two weeks notice.

I was worried that he might tick off his employer and not be able to get a new job.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2013)

I find it interesting that they use blowing smoke as a signal that a new pope was chosen.


----------



## Berean (Feb 12, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> As Jimmy Fallon said, at least he gave the standard two weeks notice.



He's planning to live in a nunnery within Vatican City. I guess that comes with free nursing home care.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 12, 2013)

Zach said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Two names to watch
> ...



The Italians will be working very hard behind the scenes to ensure that the papacy goes to one of their own. The last two popes have been non-Italians, so they think this is a "mistake" that needs to be "rectified." Let the infighting and backstabbing (all done decorously, of course) begin!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 12, 2013)

> He's planning to live in a nunnery within Vatican City. I guess that comes with free nursing home care.



What do you put on your door? Vicar of Christ (Ret.) ?

What an odd bunch.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 12, 2013)

kvanlaan said:


> > He's planning to live in a nunnery within Vatican City. I guess that comes with free nursing home care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe
"Come to Papa" or "Who's your Daddy"


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 12, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > > He's planning to live in a nunnery within Vatican City. I guess that comes with free nursing home care.
> ...


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 13, 2013)

kvanlaan said:


> What do you put on your door? Vicar of Christ (Ret.) ?



Perhaps Vicar of Christ Emeritus


----------



## Zach (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe they will just go back to calling him PapaRazi...


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Feb 13, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I trust that we all pray regularly for all that name the name of Christ, that they would depart from iniquity (being assured that the foundation of the Lord is sure, having this seal: the Lord knows those that are His). Even as I pray for the liberal Protestant churches to repudiate their apostasy and return to Christ, I pray that Rome would repent, reject her idolatry, and embrace the pure gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> The occasion of the election of a new pope should be an encouragement for us to renew our prayers that the Lord would show mercy unto many in that communion and bring many out of her and/or cause her hierarchs to repent of their usurpations, to humble themselves, to reject all their idolatry and to begin to preach the gospel.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that. Too often I fail to think and pray in such a manner.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 13, 2013)

Perhaps he will just go by Joe.

I hear allot of people feel the best choice is Cardinal Marc Ouellet of Canada. Which would certainly be a game changer as the first non-European leader of the Whore of Babylon.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it possible that he would move to Wisconsin to be closer for cigar and poker nights with his best bud Bawb?


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 14, 2013)

Do not forget that Marc Oulette (former archbishop of Quebec where I am) is a strong front runner. The first North American Pope will probably be a Canadian given the rest of the world more or less has problems with the US. But if there was one, Avery Dulles is a longshot, but he is the most widely respected American Catholic Theologian. 

You can't control it, so might as well enjoy the show.


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 14, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> I hear allot of people feel the best choice is Cardinal Marc Ouellet of Canada. Which would certainly be a game changer as the first non-European leader of the Whore of Babylon.



Dude, I've met him before. It would be crazy if he was chosen as Pope.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 14, 2013)

kvanlaan said:


> What do you put on your door? Vicar of Christ (Ret.) ?



Would Antichrist Emeritus be too wordy?


----------



## dudley (Feb 14, 2013)

Quatchu said:


> Perhaps he will just go by Joe.
> 
> I hear allot of people feel the best choice is Cardinal Marc Ouellet of Canada. Which would certainly be a game changer as the first non-European leader of the Whore of Babylon.



No matter who is elected pope unless Rome returns to the Gospel and the scriptural basis of faith she is still “the Whore of Babylon.“ I know that as true because I am an ex Roman catholic turned Reformed protestant. What I like most about being a Presbyterian protestant is its theology of free grace, pure grace, and total grace. The Bible teaches Christianity is unique among the world's religions, because it the religion of grace, and the totally unmerited favor of God by which mankind is saved. I knew Roman Catholicism was heretical in that way and hoped for so long she would return to the truth of the scriptures after the Vatican II reforms stated. However the Reformers of Vatican II, like the protestant reformers of the Reformation were pushed aside and reactionaries like Joe “Rat” zinger and most of the current catholic hierarchy today which are reactionary conservatives moving Rome further away from pure Gospel truth. The new pope will more than likely be another antichrist for the very institution of the papacy itself is antichrist and has no biblical basis.


----------



## earl40 (Feb 14, 2013)

dudley said:


> However the Reformers of Vatican II, like the protestant reformers of the Reformation were pushed aside and reactionaries like Joe “Rat” zinger and most of the current catholic hierarchy today which are reactionary conservatives moving Rome further away from pure Gospel truth.



Dudley I am curious what you meant by this?


----------

